# Guter Ebayverkäufer???



## Abramis_brama (9. März 2006)

Moin!
Hier wird immer viel über Ebay und dergleichen gemeckert, mich würde aber mal interessieren mit wem ihr besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Friedel!!!


----------



## elchbaby (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

habe mit ulli-dulli (Ullis-Angelshop) gute Erfahrung #6  gute Ware und faire Preise


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hi,

Bisher habe ich glücklicherweise nur positive Erfahrungen bei ebay sammeln können. -Was bestenfalls auch für immer so bleiben soll! 
In Sachen Angelgerät hab ich u.a. sehr gute Erfahrungen mit neptunmasterdan und dynamitetackle machen können.#6 

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ich dachte immer das dafür das Bewertungssystem von e-Bay eingeführt wurde... Dort sind alle Transaktionen aufgeführt (zumindest die meisten) und man kann sehen ob der Verkäufer gut oder schlecht ist.

Trotzdem finde ich deine Idee gar nicht so schlecht da man sich ja dann seine Suche auf die paar hier genannten eingerenzen kann.


----------



## norgepeitscher (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				elchbaby schrieb:
			
		

> habe mit ulli-dulli (Ullis-Angelshop) gute Erfahrung #6  gute Ware und faire Preise




kann ich bestätigen!!! klasse ware zu einem guten preis bekommen!!!#h


----------



## Hummer (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



> In Sachen Angelgerät hab ich u.a. sehr gute Erfahrungen mit neptunmasterdan und dynamite_tackle machen können



neptunmasterdan - nie wieder!

Von dem habe ich für eine absolut verdiente negative Bewertung ne miese Rachebewertung bekommen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Abramis_brama (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Die besten Rachebewertungen hat aber O... drauf!! lol|gr:


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> neptunmasterdan - nie wieder!
> 
> Von dem habe ich für eine absolut verdiente negative Bewertung ne miese Rachebewertung bekommen.
> 
> ...


...hä hä, da sieht man es mal wieder #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Die besten Rachebewertungen hat aber O... drauf!! lol|gr:


Wer weis welcher Bub dort in B... hockt und schreibt #h


----------



## Nauke (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Mit "angelsport-pauke5" wird ich immer wieder einen Deal machen.

Wenn de den anrufst, kannste ne Auktion rückgängig machen, oder anstatt
den ersteigerten Artikel einen gleichwertigen anderen Artikel nehmen. Der
läst mit sich über alles reden und nimmt sich auch die Zeit Produkte aus dem
Lager zu holen und zu prüfen ob sie deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

Wem Produkte aus seinem Sortiment zusagen, dem kann ich ihn nur empfehlen.#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo,

haben gute Erfahrungen mit http://stores.ebay.de/MINSTOR-TACKLE gemacht!

Gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung und super Ware. :k


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

@Nauke

...guter Einwurf #h aber Du kannst das sowieso, innerhalb von vierzehn Tagen gesetzlich rückgängig machen.


----------



## schwedenklausi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ich habe von Schlageter aus Paderborn auch nur Gutes zu berichten.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke
> 
> ...guter Einwurf #h aber Du kannst das sowieso, innerhalb von vierzehn Tagen gesetzlich rückgängig machen.



Hallo Zanderfänger,

du hast schon recht, jedoch obwohl es gesetzlich hinterlegt ist, gibt es immer wieder Probleme und somit Unannehmlichkeiten.
Da ist es schon toll, wenn ein Ebayer locker verfährt, somit kaufe ich lieber dort!


----------



## Nauke (9. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke
> 
> ...guter Einwurf #h aber Du kannst das sowieso, innerhalb von vierzehn Tagen gesetzlich rückgängig machen.



Ja, schon, aber bei Ihm ist alles unproblematisch.

Beispiel: Hab bei Ihm ne Rute ersteigert. War Tags drauf im Angelladen und
da stand die gleiche Rute. Die hat mir garnicht gefallen. 
Also ihn angerufen und gesagt das ich die Rute nicht haben möchte. 
Antwort: Ok. machen wirs rückgängig.
Hab ihn dann gefragt ob er für den Preis ne Rolle fürs Aalangeln hat. Er hat
mir dann mehrere angeboten. Im Endeffekt habe ich an statt der Rute ne
Rolle bekommen und wie waren beide zufrieden.#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, schon, aber bei Ihm ist alles unproblematisch.
> 
> Beispiel: Hab bei Ihm ne Rute ersteigert. War Tags drauf im Angelladen und
> da stand die gleiche Rute. Die hat mir garnicht gefallen.
> ...


Ist schon roger :q


----------



## Nauke (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Im übrigen,

finde ich den Trööt hier gut. Denn Bewertungen sind das eine, Erfahrungsberichte ne ganz andere Sache.

Haut mal noch paar guter Ebay er  hier rein.#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen,
> 
> finde ich den Trööt hier gut. Denn Bewertungen sind das eine, Erfahrungsberichte ne ganz andere Sache.
> 
> Haut mal noch paar guter Ebay er  hier rein.#6


...mein Reden; LG. Dir Nauke :g


----------



## Abramis_brama (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich hier soviel Resonanz bekomme, aber macht ruhig weiter so, ist sehr Informativ!!#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich hier soviel Resonanz bekomme, aber macht ruhig weiter so, ist sehr Informativ!!#6


Gude Alter, ist ja auch schon nach Mitternacht |wavey:

@schwedenklausi

...den Paderborner kann ich übrigens auch nur empfehlen #h

@Fischmäulchen

#6


----------



## plattform7 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

UlliDulli kann ich sehr empfehlen... Gute Preise, gute Ware, auch keine Probleme bei Rücksendungen, noch nicht mal ein Hauch Unzufriedenheit... #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also das könnte euch so passen. :g Die guten ebay-Verkäufer sind geheim! Da könnte ja dann jeder mitsteigern und dann wird das alles noch teurer und die Schnäppchen noch seltener. Irgendwelche Sauhunde an Anglern steigern da immer auf die Sachen, die ich an sich ganz dringend günstig haben möchte. 

Nur über die mit "Sofort-Kaufen" kann man natürlich reden ... :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

edit by mod; meckert schon zum x-ten Mal über PN http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71892


----------



## esox_105 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Angelgeräte Wilkerling ist auch in Ordnung. Habe bei dem schon öfters was gekauft und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## zander55 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Kann Uli Dulli auch sehr empfehlen....faire Preise, gute Ware  und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Uli Dulli auch sehr empfehlen....faire Preise, gute Ware  und schnelle Lieferung.


Ich hab noch nie was dort gekauft und werde es auch nicht. Wer 


Versand innerhalb Deutschland 8,95 € bei Vorkasse.

http://cgi.ebay.de/BESTPREISGARANTI...itemZ7218542384QQcategoryZ56713QQcmdZViewItem

Wer knapp 9,00 Euro Versandkosten für eine Rolle verlangt, darf sein Zeug für immer und ewig behalten.


----------



## upahde (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch nie was dort gekauft und werde es auch nicht. Wer
> 
> 
> Versand innerhalb Deutschland 8,95 € bei Vorkasse.
> ...



und für jeden weiteren Artikel nochmals 1,50 abkassieren. #d


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> und für jeden weiteren Artikel nochmals 1,50 abkassieren. #d



Genauso, jetzt soll man auch noch Strafzoll bezahlen weil man vielleicht 2 oder mehr Artikel davon will. 
Ich kann nur eins sagen, viele Händler könnten sehr viel mehr verkaufen und würden es auch wenn sie auf solche Spielchen verzichten würden.

Man muß sich das mal überlegen. Du gehst in den Supermarkt, kaufst 2 Flaschen Wein und weil du eine 2te gekauft hast sollst du dann noch extra 1,00 Euro zahlen. Wer würde diese 2 Flaschen Wein kaufen, keiner.

Wo gibt es solche Marotten, hab ich sonst noch nirgendwo erlebt.

Hatte mal vor einiger Zeit Futterkörbe dort gefunden die ich gerne gehabt hätte weil diese Sorte wenig angeboten wird.
1 Futterkorb kostete 1 Euro(Preis ok), sodann wollte der aber für jeden weiteren Artikel 20 Cent haben und damit durfte der seine Sachen für immer für sich behalten.
Ich sag ja, die Händler wollen nichts verkaufen.

Und zudem würde ich ab 150 Euro überhaupt keine Versandkosten mehr bezahlen, in jedem Shop gang und gebe. Wenn ein Händler das hier nicht machen will, hat er auch schon wieder Pech gehabt und darf seine Ware behalten.


----------



## Adrian* (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ulli's-Angelshop...


----------



## esox_105 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Es wird niemand gezwungen bei diesen oder jenem Ebayverkäufer etwas zu ersteigern oder per Sofort-Kauf zu erwerben. 

Der Vorteil bei ebay aber ist, daß viele Artikel meist günstiger als anderswo angeboten werden, da ist es mir egal ob der Verkäufer noch ein paar Euros an den Versandkosten verdient, solange auch ich meinen Reibach dabei mache.


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Reibach, sicherlich, mehr wie genug.

Ein paar Beispiele:

STELLA FB 4000 - EUR 509,00  
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-ROLLE-ST...225346831QQcategoryZ56713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EUR 489,99 
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-STELLA-4...221492167QQcategoryZ56713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EUR 519,00 
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-ROLLE-ST...222020291QQcategoryZ56713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hier bekommste die für 300,00 Euro, und jetzt soll mir mal bitte einer sagen wie solche Preise kaufmänich kalkuliert werden.

http://montonbaitandtackle.com/rods.html


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ist es mir egal ob der Verkäufer noch ein paar Euros an den Versandkosten verdient, solange auch ich meinen Reibach dabei mache.


 
So handhabe ich das auch.#6 Wenn man sich vor Gebotsabgabe über die Versandkosten informiert und sich dann ein entsprechendes Limit setzt, sollte das Ganze eigentlich nicht so das Problem sein...
-Außer bei Of**loch, da biete ich persönlich nach all den gelesenen Negativschlagzeilen schon aus Prinzip nicht mit!:q


----------



## MobyDicky (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

#6  ulli dulli und maro-angeln #6


----------



## Laksos (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Wenn ein Verkäufer bei Ebay einen Käufer über die Versandkosten nochmal unverhältnismäßig abkassiert, ist das unverschämt.

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, daß evtl. bei weiteren Artikeln auch der Versand tatsächlich teurer wird (teurere Gewichtseinstufung durch die Post wegen größeren Sendungsmaßen/-volumen und -gewicht, teurere/größere Verpackung) und Zusatzkosten dann o.k. sein können.

Das darf aber wiederum dem Verkäufer auch nicht das Recht oder den Freibrief geben, auf Teufel komm raus unverhältnismäßig hoch aufzuschlagen und z.B. bei vielen Kleinartikeln jedes "Fitzelchen" mit weiteren Phantasiegebühren zu belegen.

Wenn die Versandkosten und evtl. Zusatzbeträge für weitere Artikel aber klar im Angebot drinstehen, kann ja jeder selbst mit anderen Angeboten vergleichen und für sich entscheiden, ob er da kaufen will oder es eben einfach sein läßt.

Wir sollten hier in diesem thread aber mal besser die eigentlich beabsichtigte positive Grundrichtung des Erstellers berücksichtigen und eher weitere positive Shopping-Erlebnisse erwähnen...


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bekommste die für 300,00 Euro, und jetzt soll mir mal bitte einer sagen wie solche Preise kaufmänich kalkuliert werden...


 
Das Gleiche hatte ich gerade erst bei der Greys Prodigy. Diese Rute wird in GB auch wesentlich günstiger verkauft als hier bei uns in Deutschland. Daraufhin hab ich den Shopinhaber angeschrieben und ihn nach den Versandkosten für zwei Ruten gefragt. -Leider waren`s umgerechnet über 70,-€ an Versand, so dass das vermeintliche Schnäppchen dann leider keines mehr war.


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also mit neptunmasterdan habe ich auch noch eine offene Rechnung. Vielleicht komme ich ja doch irgendwann mal an meine Ware, die vor Monaten gerade nicht mehr da war aber sofort nachgeliefert wird... *hust*

..aber hier soll´s ja um *gute Erfahrungen* gehen... 

Ich war eigentlich mit fast allen meinen Bestellungen sehr zufrieden und es sind glaube ich echt Ausnahmefälle, wenn mal was nicht klappt.


----------



## Hardi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> haben gute Erfahrungen mit http://stores.ebay.de/MINSTOR-TACKLE gemacht!
> 
> Gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung und super Ware. :k


 
Freut mich zu hören, habe da auch eine Transaktion vor ....


----------



## melis (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

*Was ist den hier wieder los?*

Bei Ebay zahlt man nicht nur für den Versand, sondern für Porto und Verpackung. Ist die Ware größer oder schwerer, steigen auch die Kosten. 
Jedenfalls sollte man das als Versankosten verstehen. Natürlich gibt es auch Verkäufer die nur Porto verlangen, das sei jedem selbst überlassen und ist auch die Außnahme. Die Verpackung und der Weg zur Post kosten auch. Das macht sich bei Profi-Verkäufern bemerkbar.


----------



## karpfenmick (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Kann nur gutes über  KL Angelsport berichten zwei -drei tage nach Zahlung war die Ware da.#6 

Gruß Micha|wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ich find e-fishing und Angelsport Moorenberg klasse!
Umtausch kein Problem, wird sogar abgeholt. Telefonisch gute Beratung!!

Aber eigentlich ist die bestellte Ware genau das was man haben will. Wenn sie es nicht ist oder ich sie mir in dieser Form aus der Beschreibung anders vorgestellt habe, dann erwarte ich eigentlich einentgegenkommen.

Das sind dann die wahren "GUTEN"!!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Tja mit maro-angeln hat sichs ja jetzt wohl


----------



## duck_68 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nur gutes über  KL Angelsport berichten zwei -drei tage nach Zahlung war die Ware da.#6
> 
> Gruß Micha|wavey:




Ist das ein ebay shop??

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## duck_68 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Mein Favorit für PowerPro ist Harleerod #6 #6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind: weis denn einer, wo man jetzt die Skorpion Signature Ruten herbekommt?

Nach einem Tip eines Boardies hab ich mir die mal näher angesehen und tatsächlich: die selben Blanks wie die Balzer Matrix-Ruten - nur um Länger preiswerter.


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

sich auch mal in den Lobgesang auf Ullidulli einbringt!

Bisher mehrere Käufe, mit denen ich mehr als zufrieden war. Sowie mit der Qualität der Ware als auch mit der Abwicklung, Freundlichkeit, Schnelligkeit, etc. 

Auf ein Telefonat hin, bei dem ich ein Maß einer Rutentasche erfragen wollte, ging er ins Lager, packte eine Tasche aus, vermaß sie und bot an, wenn ich sonst noch was an Maßen bräuchte, könne ich ruhig nochmals anrufen, denn die Tasche sol ja auch rundum passen. 

Die Qualität der Tasche war dann weit besser, als er sie beschrieben hat.


----------



## duck_68 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schonmal dabei sind: weis denn einer, wo man jetzt die Skorpion Signature Ruten herbekommt?
> 
> Nach einem Tip eines Boardies hab ich mir die mal näher angesehen und tatsächlich: die selben Blanks wie die Balzer Matrix-Ruten - nur um Länger preiswerter.



Evtl. hier  oder dort

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## esox_105 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ulli dulli ist wirklich ein Top-ebayer, habe selber schon mehrmals bei ihm was gekauft, und bin, was die Qualität der gekauften Waren angeht, echt angenehm überrascht. Seine Delta Fishing Artikel brauchen sich hinter den teuren Marken nicht zu verstecken, sieht man ja auch an den Bewertungen, die für die Artikel sprechen.


----------



## norgepeitscher (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

letztendlich spielt doch der gesamtpreis die geige,oder???wenn ich ne rutentasche bei ulli dulli ersteiger die ich in dieser qualität noch bei keinem gerätehändler gefunden habe(nicht mal bei den ganz großen der branche)und das zu einem preis der für wesentlich minderwertigere futterale bei einigen aufgerufen wird......da sind mir die versandkosten doch völlig wurst!!!wie gesagt der gesamtpreis entscheidet doch..........qualität der ware übertraf meine erwartung noch.ein luxusteil zum aldi-kurs!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gleiche hatte ich gerade erst bei der Greys Prodigy. Diese Rute wird in GB auch wesentlich günstiger verkauft als hier bei uns in Deutschland. Daraufhin hab ich den Shopinhaber angeschrieben und ihn nach den Versandkosten für zwei Ruten gefragt. -Leider waren`s umgerechnet über 70,-€ an Versand, so dass das vermeintliche Schnäppchen dann leider keines mehr war.



Schau mal auf  dieser englischem Seite www.anglingdirect.co.uk nach. Dieser Versandhandel bietet diese Ruten mit Rolle Daiwa Emcast 5000 fuer 99 Pfund( ca 150 Euro) an. haben auch internationale Erfahrungen!


----------



## Seebaer (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo

habe sehr gute Erfahrungen maro-angeln gemacht.

Am liebsten gehe ich aber direkt in ein Angelgeschäft - laß mich da beraten und kaufe dort meine Sachen.

Habe ja das Glück im Umkreis von 50km drei hervorragende und ganz bekannte Angelgeschäfte zu haben.

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## bodenseepeter (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

http://stores.ebay.de/Trollingshop-de

Hier bin ich bislang immer gut gefahren. Zudem han´be auch ich nur gute Erfahrungen beim Super-Ulli gemacht!


----------



## Abramis_brama (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Verkäufer bei Ebay einen Käufer über die Versandkosten nochmal unverhältnismäßig abkassiert, ist das unverschämt.
> 
> Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, daß evtl. bei weiteren Artikeln auch der Versand tatsächlich teurer wird (teurere Gewichtseinstufung durch die Post wegen größeren Sendungsmaßen/-volumen und -gewicht, teurere/größere Verpackung) und Zusatzkosten dann o.k. sein können.
> 
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## Abramis_brama (10. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Ist ja Wahnsinn was hier bis jetzt rumgekommen ist, aber was ist mit den ganzen anderen Ebayern mit mehreren 1000 Bewertungen, kauft da keiner????


----------



## peitschenrösi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

hallo, ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr viel Angelzubehör über Ebay erstanden, ob privat oder im Shop und habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich hatte natürlich vorher auch die Preise mit denen in den bei uns ansässigen Angelfachgeschäften verglichen. Das Ergebnis brauche ich glaube ich nicht zu erwähnen.
Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen gefunden der sich mit den Versandkosten bereichern wollte.
Als mein Fazit : bis jetzt Toi Toi Toi alles Top


----------



## Cerfat (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Man muß sich das mal nochmal wirklich vor Augen führen. Es spielt keine Rolle ob der Händler jetzt Müller oder Maier heißt oder was er verkauft.

Aber bleiben wir mal bei dem einen Beispiel:

Der Händler xy bietet eine Angelrolle für 19,95 zum Sofortkauf an und verlangt unverschämte hohe 8,95 Euro Versandkosten.
Wollte man jetzt mal 2 Stück davon kaufen muß/soll man auch noch 1,50 Euro zusätzlich zahlen weil man 2 Stück kauft.

Aber hallo, wo sind wir denn ? Ein normaler Händler würde dir die 1,50 schon mal freiwillig als Rabatt gewähren wenn man 2 Stück oder/und mehr kauft.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, die Händler wollen einfach nichts oder besser gesagt mehr verkaufen, jedenfalls so nicht.

Die andere Marotte, was man immer öfter liest: Wir liefern innerhalb der nächsten 5 Werktage nach Zahlungseingang. 

Auf hochdeutsch gesagt, der Händler verschickt seine Waren nur einmal die Woche weil er dann schon wieder ein paar Cent mehr an den Versandkosten abzocken kann, dann hat er auch Pech gehabt. Wer es noch nicht mal fertig bringt oder willens ist die Waren täglich zu versenden ... !

Und wie andere meinen man soll das gesamte im Auge behalten, Nein; dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Ich kaufe die Ware und nicht die Versandkosten.

*Das ganze Versandkostenhandling ist Mittel zum Zweck um Waren zu transportieren und nicht um zusätzliche Gewinne zu machen wofür keine Gegenleistung erbracht wird.*


----------



## aal-andy (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schonmal dabei sind: weis denn einer, wo man jetzt die Skorpion Signature Ruten herbekommt?
> 
> Nach einem Tip eines Boardies hab ich mir die mal näher angesehen und tatsächlich: die selben Blanks wie die Balzer Matrix-Ruten - nur um Länger preiswerter.


 
habe meine hier gekauft: www.angelsport-saecker.de

ruf doch einfach mal dort an, der verschickt auch.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				elchbaby schrieb:
			
		

> habe mit ulli-dulli (Ullis-Angelshop) gute Erfahrung #6  gute Ware und faire Preise




Ich auch :m:m (ohne jetzt schon wieder in die Gefahr der Schleichwerbung geraten zu wollen - Insider für Mod's und Co |supergri)

Und darüber hinaus "thkn" = Niederkasseler-Angelshop und "Stippershop",

beide wie auch Ulli-Dulli 1 A Service, Freundlichkeit (es kommt halt aus dem Wald heraus wie man hineinruft :m) und ein TOP-Angebot

LG und viele Erfolg beim "Online-Ansitz" auf Schnäppchen wünscht Euch

Eddy #h


----------



## Elfchen_19 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> habe meine hier gekauft: www.angelsport-saecker.de
> 
> ruf doch einfach mal dort an, der verschickt auch.




Und eine Fahrt nach MG lohnt sich immer - ich kaufe dort, wenn ich mich auf unserem Campingplatz in Brüggen befinde - sehr freundliche und hilfsbereite Herrschaften :m:m

Eddy #h


----------



## angel-daddy (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo,
ich habe mit Ulli-Dulli(Hi Pod Dreibein) und B. richi(Zelt, Hi Top Version) gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gute Ware zu einem guten Preis.....

Was EBAY generell anbetrifft, so bin ich der Meinung, EBAY sollte bei jeder Transaktion darauf bestehen das Bewertungen abgegeben werden. 

MfG Martin


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Elfchen_19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch :m:m (ohne jetzt schon wieder in die Gefahr der Schleichwerbung geraten zu wollen - Insider für Mod's und Co |supergri)


 
Ich schätze mal, solange die Käufer sich nicht aufführen, als wenn er plötzlich der einzige Verbliebene in Deutschland ist, der noch vernünftige Rute vertreibt und Ulli nicht täglich Bildbeiträge über die Kerntemperatur seiner Maden hier einstellt, dürfte das kein Problem geben. :q |rolleyes


----------



## vaaberg (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				angel-daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe mit Ulli-Dulli(Hi Pod Dreibein) und B. richi(Zelt, Hi Top Version) gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gute Ware zu einem guten Preis.....
> 
> Was EBAY generell anbetrifft, so bin ich der Meinung, EBAY sollte bei jeder Transaktion darauf bestehen das Bewertungen abgegeben werden.
> ...



Hi,
*da stimme ich voll zu*. Ich habe über 500 Auktionen mit gemacht(Kauf und Verkauf) aber nur etwa 430 Bewertungen bekommen. 
Ich bewerte grundsätzlich ab sofort erst, wenn der andere Partner seiner eigentlichen Pflicht nachgekommen ist.
Wenn ich bewertet habe und vom anderen kommt nix, gibt`s einen Zusatzkommentar. Ansonsten kann ich mich über die Handelspartner nicht beklagen. Solche Leute wie Ofenloch mit exorbitanten Versandkosten werden nicht beachtet. Manchmal hilft auch ein Mail-Hinweis, den anderen zur Vernunft zu bringen.
Aber immer freundlich miteinander umgehen !       :q


----------



## käptn iglo (11. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

ulli dulli, schlageter sind sehr okay mit schlageter kann man auch ganz gut verhandeln hab meinen abu- floating anzug bei ihm gekauft vor nem jahr für 80 € ist okay, kann ihn sogar als arbeitsanzug von der steuer absetzen:q.
chiemseeangelcenter sind auch gut haben letztens nachdem ich gemailt hab das das geld unterwegs ist schon die rute geschickt war am nächsten tag per "ups" da sehr schon die versandkosten waren auch im sofortkaufenpreis inkl 
fand ich okay.
versandkosten stehen extra dabei und nach dem motto " wer lesen kann ist schwer im vorteil" sollte mann sich nicht aufregen wenn der vermeintlich supergünstige artikel plötzlich auf normalpreis kommt, die gesetze des marktes verbieten es einfach für ein maximum an qualität einen zu niedrig angesetzten preis zu verlangen. #q
schließlich ist der angelhändler nicht jesus (der konnte die fische gleich vom himmmel fallen lassen) und sein lebenszweck besteht auch nicht allein darin
sparfuchsangler glücklich zu machen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Am liebsten gehe ich aber direkt in ein Angelgeschäft - laß mich da beraten und kaufe dort meine Sachen.
> 
> Habe ja das Glück im Umkreis von 50km drei hervorragende und ganz bekannte Angelgeschäfte zu haben.
> 
> ...


Gude Seebär,

diese wenn auch günstigen drei; davon sicher *zwei* mir bekannte (sehr positive), wollen oder können "gewisse" Onlinepreise für Markenware jedoch leider nicht unterbieten #h ...aber ja, die vieeelen Angestellten etc.


----------



## upahde (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob dieser Onlineshop auch über Ebay anbietet, aber hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mir www.bode-angelgeraete.de gemacht? 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß zwar nicht ob dieser Onlineshop auch über Ebay anbietet, aber hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mir www.bode-angelgeraete.de gemacht?
> 
> ...


Gude Uwe,

habe dort vor Jahren mal, sechs sehr hochwertige und preisgünstige Spinnruten ergattert. Kriege seitdem jährlich einen Katalog und auch von Anfang an, gab es bei diesem Versender nie Probleme #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Kennt Jemand den hier:
www.gfpaulus.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja Wahnsinn was hier bis jetzt rumgekommen ist, aber was ist mit den ganzen anderen Ebayern mit mehreren 1000 Bewertungen, kauft da keiner????


Hallo Sven, meinst Du damit vielleicht bei *Dir* im Shop #h


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also ich habe bei Ebay bis jetzt fast nur gut Erfahrungen gemacht.
Einmal ist was nicht angekommen. Dann als ich mich beschweren wollte hatte der Kerl sich schon abgemeldet. Dann bin ich dahin wo der Angeblich seinen Laden hatte. Den gab es natürlich auch nicht. Naja das war das einzige mal. Und Geld zurückholen geht bei ner Überweisung ja auch nicht ne.

Aber sonst alles bestens. Immer alle Bewertungen bekommen ein paar zwar nur mit Email anfrage. Aber die sachen kamen immer zeitig und es war immer alles in ordnung. Einmal war was kaputt. Aber da habe ich sofort Ersatz geschickt bekommen. Schwarze Schaafe gibt es immer und überall ne.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

In dem Fall hätte ich doch besser einen Bekannten dumm fragen lassen können. Mir geht es hier um die generelle Zufriedenheit bei Ebay, denn meistens hört man ja wirklich nur Schlechtes!!! Im Übrigen können dann die ganzen Ebay-Shop Betreiber unter den Boardies  (davon gibt es hier bestimmt jede Menge) mal lesen was Sie so alles falsch machen, ist doch auch nicht verkehrt! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

@robi_N

...in der "Regel" klappt bei E. alles #h


----------



## DonCamile (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also mit Ulli-Dulli bin ich nicht zufrieden.

Das ist mein Favorit:
http://stores.ebay.de/Angelsport-Mohrenberg


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall hätte ich doch besser einen Bekannten dumm fragen lassen können. Mir geht es hier um die generelle Zufriedenheit bei Ebay, denn meistens hört man ja wirklich nur Schlechtes!!! Im Übrigen können dann die ganzen Ebay-Shop Betreiber unter den Boardies (davon gibt es hier bestimmt jede Menge) mal lesen was Sie so alles falsch machen, ist doch auch nicht verkehrt! #6


...wer ist denn Dein Bekannter, den Du wohl aus Betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht nennen möchtest |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Dieser Thread war von Anfang an als Erfahrungsaustausch gedacht um die Boardies vor eventuellen miesen Machenschaften zu warnen. Leider gibt es hier auch immer wieder Leute die bei jedem Mist immer direkt Hintergedanken haben, tut mir Leid, aber das finde ich zum:v .
Da ich mir hier nicht irgendwelchen Blödsinn Nachsagen lassen möchte, werde ich mich in diesem Thread hier nicht mehr zu Worte melden!!!
Schade, aber is vielleicht besser so!!


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer ist denn Dein Bekannter, den Du wohl aus Betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht nennen möchtest |kopfkrat :q



Sach mal Jung, kannst Du auch was anderes als rumstänkern?!


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @robi_N
> 
> ...in der "Regel" klappt bei E. alles #h




Ja ich habe ja nichts anderes behauptet. Ich bin ja auch durchaus zufrieden mit dem ganzen. Ich wollte auch nicht wirklich Kritick äussern.
Ich bestelle da auch immernoch sehr oft. Und auch immer per Überweisung.

Nur ist mir halt einmal was blödes da passiert. Was sicher nichts mit Ebay zu tun hat. 
Denn sowas kann immer mal Passieren.

Also mein unmissverständliches Fazit Ebay ist für mich ne gute Sache wo man immer mal ein Schnäppchen oder auch aussergewöhnliche Sachen finden kann! So nicht das ich hier falsch verstanden werde :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Jung, kannst Du auch was anderes als rumstänkern?!


Ach ja "Freund"; guten Morgen erstmal #h insbesondere Wichtigtuern w.d. mag ich auf die Zehen fühlen :g

@Sven

...musst jetzt nicht gehen; bist nicht gemeint :m


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Oops, dann muss ich dich wohl nicht richtig verstanden haben, aber wie wars denn gemeint?? Is mir doch ein bisschen Suspekt das Ganze!


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

...teils, teils Mr. Pilker meint halt er könne mir seit geraumer Zeit etwas weis machen. Er scheint mich sehr gern zu haben und lauert meist am frühen Morgen, wenn derzeit das Eis noch am schmelzen ist #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer ist denn Dein Bekannter, den Du wohl aus Betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht nennen möchtest |kopfkrat :q


 

Hiervon spreche Ich!! Was sollte das??


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Hiervon spreche Ich!! Was sollte das??


...musst Du weiter oben in Deinem Post lesen, weil Du den/einen *Bekannten* daraus ins Leben gerufen hast


----------



## peitschenrösi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also ich kann das leidige Thema mit der Versandkosten-Abzocke langsam nicht mehr hoeren. Wer hier 8,95 € für den Versand einer Rolle bezahlt, ist ja wohl selber schuld. Es sind ja wohl genug Anbieter bei Ebay die ca. 5 € für den Versand nehmen und wenn ich bedenke das der Versand über DHL 4,30 € kostet empfinde ich dies als angemessen.
Ich selber habe letzte Woche eine Rute für 44 €+7,90 € Verand ersteigert und diese nagelneu. Die selbe Rute steht bei uns im Laden für 154 €. In diesem Fall wären mir auch 20 € Versand egal gewesen.
Wie gesagt, wer mit den Versandkosten nicht einverstanden ist, sollte die Finger davon lassen und nicht lange darüber philosophieren.
Wer versucht sich über die Versandkosten zu bereichern wird über kurz oder lang schon merken was er davon hat.
Übrigens : noch 21 Tage bis Hitra
              noch 67 Tage bis Nautnes

MfG  Peitschenrösi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Sagt mal, sonst gehts noch gut? :g 
Also wenn jeder, der irgendwie kommerziell - sei als als Profi, Semi-Pro oder sonst wie mit Einkunften aus dem Angelgeschäft - gleich immer der Schleichwerbung bezichtigt wird und dermaßen drüber "geflamt" wird, dann finde ich das daneben.  Gerade die Leute mit mehr Pro-Erfahrung sind doch gerade die interessanten Gesprächpartner mit Expertise. Und ich kann gerade hier im AB da mal viel direkter fragen und das ist mir eine Menge wert. 
Und jeder hier sollte alt bzw. schlau genug sein (immerhin kann er schlaue Fische überlisten :q, selbst die 14-jährigen ) für sich selber zu prüfen. Also unterlaßt mal bitte diese Tonfälle! |wavey: 

peitschenrösi kann ich mit dem Generve beim Versandgejammere auch nur zustimmen. Wenn ein Laserdrucker 31 EUR Versand kostet, dann kann das trotzdem ein gutes Schnäppchen bei ehemals 2000 EUR Geräten sein. Selbst wenn neben den Versandkosten noch die obskuren Handlinggebühren dazukommen, kann sich das sehr wohl lohnen. Daß der Vertreiber da 2 mal verdienen will bzw. muß, hat mit seinen bestriebswirtschaflichen Kalkulationen zu tun - u.U. Franchising der Lager und was weiß ich - wichtig ist doch, daß der Gesamtpreis interessant ist. Tabellenkalkulationen gibt es sogar kostenlos - siehe OpenOffice Calc #6 - und da kann man einfach nachrechnen. Versandpreise sind nun mal nicht so einfach wie Mitnahme im Geschäft.
Außerdem gibt es eben auch viele mit SEHR GERINGEN Versandkosten. Beispiel: Schnursofortkauf 4 mittlere Spulen (  ) bei grandler0815, 2,20 EUR Versand und halber Preis der Schnur sind doch Klasse. #6


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... insbesondere Wichtigtuern w.d. mag ich auf die Zehen fühlen :g ...



Tue Dir mal keinen Zwang an. Wenn Es Dir Spaß macht, am Boardleben eher mit Provokationen und dümmlichen Andeutungen als mit Infos teilhaben zu wollen... #d 



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...teils, teils Mr. Pilker meint halt er könne mir seit geraumer Zeit etwas weis machen.



So, meint er das?  

Da ich ja sehr vergeßlich bin, habe ich nochmal geluschert, wo sich unsere verbalen Konfrontationen denn ergeben haben könnten und bin dabei über das Thema mit dem Rutenversand gestolpert. Und das wurmt Dich so sehr, dass ich Deine Empfehlung zum Versand von langen Gütern über Hermes nicht teilen konnte?! |kopfkrat 

Da kann ich ja echt nur drüber lachen... :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

@Pilkman

Es geht nicht um einen Post, da ich manches für längere Zeit im Auge behalte.

Bleib Du mal lieber beim rollen deiner Karpfenkugeln...


----------



## Pilkman (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... es geht nicht um einen Post, da ich manches für längere Zeit im Auge behalte. ...



Aha, Du bist sozusagen der omnipotente, allwissende und allsehende Zanderfänger... 

Entschuldige vielmals, dass mir dieser Umstand bisher in Deinen Postings entgangen ist... wie konnte mir sowas nur passieren... mea maxima culpa... 

:q :q :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, Du bist sozusagen der omnipotente, allwissende und allsehende Zanderfänger...
> 
> Entschuldige vielmals, dass mir dieser Umstand bisher in Deinen Postings entgangen ist... wie konnte mir sowas nur passieren... mea maxima culpa...
> 
> :q :q :q


...zu 99 % kann ich Dir ausnahmsweise mal Recht geben :m

@AngelDet & Sven

Wieso *"Schleichwerbung"* ??? - so hatte ich das nicht gemeint; sorry wenn es so rüberkam ;-)


----------



## Chani04 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hmmm zum eigentlichen Thema mal schnell wieder hinschubs.....


Ätschz --- Stöhhhnnn---- Schnauf--- macht Euch doch nicht so schwer....

Also ich bestelle gerne bei THKN der ist super, habe ich auch schon Privat auf einem Trödelmarkt kennengelernt und muss sagen TOP....

Mit Maro hatte ich auch nur gute Errfahrungen.... Was ist den da los hatte eben was gelesen davon kann mich mal einer Aufklären???

Wegen Versandkosten ist ja wohl jeder sein eigener Herr das er entscheiden kann bestelle ich oder nicht.....

Dachte immer Frauen seien Zicken lach....

Bitte nicht den Tread kaput machen, finde es sehr informativ zu erfahren wo man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat!!!!

Bitte weiter so!!!!

gruß
Germaine


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



> Dachte immer Frauen seien Zicken lach....


*Macho ein:*
Davon gehe ich noch immer aus - 
Aber scheinbar nicht nur Frauen alleine)))
*Macho aus*


----------



## Chani04 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Macho ein:*
> Davon gehe ich noch immer aus -
> Aber scheinbar nicht nur Frauen alleine)))
> *Macho aus*


 
Grinz Du immer mit Deinem Macho lach.....
gruß
Germaine


----------



## Pilkman (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> ... bitte weiter so!!!! ...



Gut, so soll es sein...  #6

Vom eigentlichen Kauf her als auch von der Abwicklung und dem Umgang mit eventuellen Problemen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit:

THKN
Angel-Pokale-Center
Angelgeräte Wilkerling
Dynamite-Tackle

... und viele andere mehr... #h


----------



## Cerfat (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm zum eigentlichen Thema mal schnell wieder hinschubs.....
> 
> Bitte nicht den Tread kaput machen, finde es sehr informativ zu erfahren wo man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat!!!!
> 
> ...



Da haste recht, daher mal was gutes.

Hab mich gestern durch's halbe Netz gewühlt und auch bei ebay, zwecks n bestimmten Angelrolle.

Selbstverständlich wird die auch bei ebay von einigen Händlern angeboten und die billigsten Pappenheimer bieten die für rund 60,00-65,00 Euro plus entsprechende Versandkosten an.

Nee, hab ich mir gesagt, für diesen Preis nicht. Schau bei Schirmer vorbei, mmmh, nicht mehr im Shop(ist ein Vorjahresmodell).
Aber, kurzerhand eine Mail an Schirmer geschrieben und siehe da, sie haben noch eine.

Und jetzt, ganze 34,50 Euro plus 3,00 Versandkosten. Keine Minute später war die Rolle geordert und online überwiesen und zu fast 100 % würd ich jetzt schon sagen das die morgen da ist.

Gut, Schirmer ist einer der großen, da kommen andere nicht mit bei den Einkaufspreisen aber man muß es ja auch nicht so allzu dolle übertreiben.
Sicherlich, die Gebühren sind mittlerweile happig aber dennoch.

Im ganzen kann man sagen, das es schon noch ehrliche Händler dort gibt aber leider viel zu wenige.

Noch schell ein einfaches Beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cormoran-Topfish...223385025QQcategoryZ56727QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EUR 21,99 + EUR 7,95 -- Versicherter Versand

... bei Schirmer.

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...php?cPath=775_54_933_63_169&products_id=19332

17.95 EUR + 3,00 Versandkosten.

So, die Sonne scheint, das Hochwasser ist schnell am zurück gehen und dann geht es wieder ans Wasser und 95 % der Händler bei ebay können mir mit ihren Geschäftspraktiken den Buckel runter rutschen. 

Ich bleib Schirmer treu.


----------



## netzeflicker (13. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

anageln-leipzig.de, angeltreff saar.de, ulli dulli, hwangelshop,angelspezi02999,alteisen66,angelaldi und so weiter und so weiter ich habe in den lezten 6 Monaten mein komplettes Angelgerät via ebay erneuert und hatte bei den Profis keine einzige Niete dabei, lediglich ein Privat Verkäfer hat mich einwenig geleimt. Habe bei Ihm eine gebrauchte aber angeblich einwandfrei Funktionierende Tica EX 50 ersteigert, leider schleift die Spule einwenig. Bei Kleinteilen solltest du immer an die Versandosten denken da haben manche Verkäfer Irrwitzige Vorstellungen 7,90.-€ Für ein Paket mit einem Warenwert von 3,50.-€ ist schon heftig, oder das erste ersteigerte Teil wird als Paket zu 7,90.-€ versendet und jedes weitere das lieblos ins Paket gefeuert wird kosten zwischen 1-4,50.-€ Extra. Das ist wucher und den Pranger ich schon seit Jahren bei ebay an, aber von ebay erhälst du nur den lapidaren hinweis auf die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Wirklich Schade.
Allzeit Petri Heil 
Gruß netzeflicker


----------



## De Sasch (18. März 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hi,

THKN is spitze, mein takledealer hier vor Ort. Hat seinen Laden bis 20.00 Uhr auf und wenn man um 0.00 Uhr vorbeifährt packt der immer noch fleißig Päckchen. Das is man Einsatz fürn Kunden|supergri . Hoffe das der nich allzubald schlapp macht.

Gruß De Sasch


----------



## domainmike (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also ich kaufe auch bei www.Ulli-dulli.de

Auch wenn die Versandkosten hoch erscheinen, wer dort kauft, wird diese Kosten sehr schnell vergessen und sich nur noch fragen, wie so eine Qualität für so einen Preis überhaupt möglich ist. Außerdem sind 8,95 für sperrige Sendungen wie Angelruten extrem günstig und er bietet ausdrücklich die Möglichkeit zu Versandkostenrabatten.

Ich habe bei Ulli 4 Karpfenruten + 4 Rollen, 4 Raubfischruten, einen Rucksack, 3 Rod-Pods, Angelschnur, Angeltasche, Klapphocker mit Rucksack, 2 Rutentaschen und diverses Kleinzeug gekauft und bin vollkommen begeistert gewesen. Hatte zuerst meine Bedenken, als ich meinen Kaufrausch beendet hatte, aber als dann die Lieferung ankam, bin ich nur noch erstaunt gewesen und habe Ulli sofort eine persönliche Mail mit meiner Begeisterung zugesandt. Für diesen Einkauf mit der Qualität hätte ich bei jedem anderen Händler mindestens das doppelte bezahlt, sofern ich überhaupt etwas vergleichbares gefunden hätte.

Vor allem die Karpfenruten und Angeltaschen sind unschlagbar in Qualität und Preis. So etwas findet man nicht einmal in grossen Angelläden mit Markenware, auch wenn man in der höchsten Preisklasse sucht.

Wen interessieren irgendwelche Versandkosten, wenn man für einen Einkauf bei jedem anderen Konkurrenten Ullis das mehrfache für den eigentliche Einkauf bezahlt hätte, sofern man dort überhaupt ansatzweise die Qualität gefunden hätte (Markenfirmen eingeschlossen)

Also im Falle Ullis-angelshop sollte man hier wirklich keine Diskussionen zum Thema Versandkosten (Porto + Verpackung) veranstalten. Wer mal so eine Lieferung von ihm bekommen hat, wird auch feststellen, wie sorgfältig und Beschädigungssicher alles verpackt wurde. Das hat eben seinen Preis.

Und eine Rolle kauft dort sowieso kaum jemand, denn bei den Preisen und der Qualität kann man getrost einen Grosseinkauf (oder Sammelbestellung mit Freunden) starten und die Versandkosten dadurch teilen. 

Gruss
Meermike


----------



## melis (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Tag Leute,

hat einer von euch diesen Schirm von Ulli?
Schirmzelt
Gibt es besser auch wenn man mehr zahlen muss?


----------



## Hamburgspook (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Moin,

Kann ich mich nur anschließen....

Gruß
Hamburgspook




			
				elchbaby schrieb:
			
		

> habe mit ulli-dulli (Ullis-Angelshop) gute Erfahrung #6 gute Ware und faire Preise


----------



## Cerfat (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kaufe auch bei www.Ulli-dulli.de
> 
> Außerdem sind 8,95 für sperrige Sendungen wie Angelruten extrem günstig



Das ist deine Meinunung, darfst auch dazu stehen wenn du sagst das wäre günstig.

Daher, mach dich mal etwas schlauer, dann redest anders.

Schmeiß den Händlern ruhig deine sauer vediente Kohle in den Rachen, die lachen sich nur kaputt warum wieder so ein dusseliger Käufer wie du denen wieder Kohle ohne Ende schenkt für Leistungen die nicht erbracht werden, sondern nur einem Ziel dienen, den Käufer abzuzocken.


----------



## Cerfat (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leute,
> 
> Gibt es besser auch wenn man mehr zahlen muss?



Es gibt besseres, nur nicht bei dieser Firma. Mir egal, aber das abzocken muß anscheinend ein Hochgefühl bringen wie es bisher die Menschheit noch nicht gekannt hat. Hab ich was verpaßt ? Wie soll man es auch anders erklären ?


----------



## melis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt besseres, nur nicht bei dieser Firma. Mir egal, aber das abzocken muß anscheinend ein Hochgefühl bringen wie es bisher die Menschheit noch nicht gekannt hat. Hab ich was verpaßt ? Wie soll man es auch anders erklären ?


 
Bleib bitte sachlich oder werde zumindestens genauer.


----------



## Abramis_brama (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist deine Meinunung, darfst auch dazu stehen wenn du sagst das wäre günstig.
> 
> Daher, mach dich mal etwas schlauer, dann redest anders.
> 
> Schmeiß den Händlern ruhig deine sauer vediente Kohle in den Rachen, die lachen sich nur kaputt warum wieder so ein dusseliger Käufer wie du denen wieder Kohle ohne Ende schenkt für Leistungen die nicht erbracht werden, sondern nur einem Ziel dienen, den Käufer abzuzocken.


 
Wenn du alles besser und billiger kannst, dann mach es doch und mecker nich immer rum, das is zum :v


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leute,
> 
> hat einer von euch diesen Schirm von Ulli?
> Schirmzelt
> Gibt es besser auch wenn man mehr zahlen muss?



Wenn Du GENAU SO ein Schirmzelt willst, dann ist das vielleicht o.k.

Ich rate aber ab, So ein ähnliches Modell hatte ein Kollege und ich hab mal nen Sturm drunter mitgemacht.
Durch die Reisverschlüsse läuft dann reichlich Wasser innen an den Wänden runter, die Seitenwand flattert gewaltig im Wind und durchnässt dadurch alles im inneren. Die Häringe werden durch das geflatter aus dem Boden gerissen oder die befestigung an der Wand gibt zuerst den Geist auf. Wind von vorne heisst a) man wird Nass, b) man muss sich an die Stange Klammern, damit das Ganze nicht davonfliegt c) das mag die Stange nicht so, wenn 2 in verschiedene Richtungen ziehen, die war hinterher etwas ziemlich Krumm.
Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass man diese dünnen Flurken alle Jahr Nachimprägnieren muss.

Daher:
Kauf Dir ein Schrägstehendes mit dickem Obermaterial und am besten eines mit komplett geschlossener Front. Wie das TNT Traveller samt Überwurf von der Watersportcentrale.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Blackfoot (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leute,
> 
> hat einer von euch diesen Schirm von Ulli?
> Schirmzelt
> Gibt es besser auch wenn man mehr zahlen muss?


 
Solche Schirmzelte bekommst du bei Askari für ca. 20€.

Gruss Tommy|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



> Zitat von *melis*
> _Tag Leute,
> 
> hat einer von euch diesen Schirm von Ulli?
> ...


 



			
				Blackfoot schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Schirmzelte bekommst du bei Askari für ca. 20€.
> 
> Gruss Tommy|wavey:


 

Aus Unwissenheit, hatte ich auch mal so einen Schirm von Askari gekauft, naja damals als Anfänger hatte ich noch keine Ahnung was für ein Plunder bei Askari angeboten wird.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, der Schirm hat bereits bei der dritten Benutzung seinen Geist aufgegeben, da hat eine kleine Windböe gereicht und das Gestänge ist abgeknickt wie ein Streichholz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wo wir schonmal dabei sind: weis denn einer, wo man jetzt die Skorpion Signature Ruten herbekommt?
> Nach einem Tip eines Boardies hab ich mir die mal näher angesehen und tatsächlich: die selben Blanks wie die Balzer Matrix-Ruten - nur um Länger preiswerter.


Welche Balzer-Matrix Pendants denn, MX5 oder MX9 ? #h


----------



## Nauke (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo,

ich habe den Trööt nicht durchgelesen.

Mit Schlageter hab ich null Problemo, im Gegenteil#h


----------



## friggler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Welche Balzer-Matrix Pendants denn, MX5 oder MX9 ? #h


Die sind baugleich mit den Balzer Magic's. Allerdings finde Ich die Signatures etwas liebevoller verarbeitet.
Ich habe meine Signatures von Maro-Angeln (Angeln-Preiswert) bei Ebay. Passend zum Trööt gehört Maro auch zu meinen Lieblings- Ebay-Stammverkäufern, wobei sich ein Besuch seines "Lagers" auch immer lohnt. 
Mit 10Dorsche, Outdoorworld24, aclurup, world-of-water, tacklesport, neptunmasterdan, geizangeln,  uvm. habe Ich ebenfalls gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## alange (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo,

würde mich freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit den Rollen die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



ulli-dulli ( Delta Fishing ) bei ebay verkauft hier postet.

Danke!

MfG Andi


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier wird immer viel über Ebay und dergleichen gemeckert, mich würde aber mal interessieren mit wem ihr besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht.




die alle aufzuzählen würde wohl lange dauern ....
hab bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen ( von ca 1200 ) mit allen ebayern gute Erfahrungen gemacht ... |rolleyes
halte mich da auch immer sehr an das Bewertungssystem und bei bestimmten würde ich gar nicht erst kaufen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Elfchen_19 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



alange schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit den Rollen die
> 
> ...




3 x was gekauft, jedesmal mehr als 100 % zufriedenstellend, die Ware war top in Ordnung und alles binnen sehr kurzer Zeit über die Bühne.

Von einem Kollegen weiß ich, dass er sich bei ihm sogar während eines Telefonats die Mühe gemacht hat, im Laden / Lager mal nach der begehrten Ware zu sehen und nachzumessen, da er (mein Kollege) Befürchtungen hatte, dass da ggf. was nicht passen könnte. Toller Service von Ulli also !!!!

habe auch hier im Board schon öfters sehr Positives über ihn gelesen, nutz mal die Suche bitte.

Und sein Bewertungsprofil spricht doch auch schon für sich. 

By the way : Nicht soooo vorsichtig, die wirklich hochpreisigen Angelutensilien gibt's bei anderen E-Bay-Händlern zu kaufen :q !!

LG

Eddy #h


----------



## alange (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Von den Ruten habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört, aber halt noch nichts von den Rollen die er verkauft. 

MfG Andi


----------



## aichi (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Also ich habe bei Ebay ungefähr 60 mal eingekauft. Und hatte bis jetzt das Glück nur gute Verkäufer erwischt zu haben. Ich hoffe mal dass es dabei bleibt.


----------



## vaaberg (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hei,                                       #6 

bis auf 4 schräge Typen, von denen einer inzwischen brummt(Hehler), habe ich nur beste erfahrungen gemacht.
Der Hehler hatte nen ganzen LKW voll geklaute Gillete :g Rasierklingen in einer Scheune - Kripo hat sich bedankt.

Und wenn man faule Köppe erkennt - nicht zögern - melden, man hilft sich selbst und anderen.

Ich komme inzwischen an die 500 Artikel ran, die ich verkauft
(ca. 60) oder gekauft habe.
Der grösste Teil meiner Heilbuttharpunen ist bei Ebay vertickt worden. 

Die Bewertung ist recht wichtig und sagt, auch bei negativen, viel über den Verkäfer aus.

*Möglichst per Paypal abwickeln - ist absolut sicher *!


Ein gesundes Misstrauen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.|kopfkrat 

 Aber Verkäufer mit mehr als 50 Positiven Bewertungen (99,0% positive) dürften schon ok sein.

|licht


----------



## Margaux (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hej hej Boardies,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit folgendem Ebayverkäufer:

angler-treff



( 2765



) ??

Die Bewertungen sehen ja recht gut aus.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Chani04 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej hej Boardies,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit folgendem Ebayverkäufer:
> 
> ...




Japp, Du kannst Dich auch selbst an ihn wenden. Er heist hier auch so.

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Baddy89 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Angelcenter Schroll aus Castrop Rauxel !

Super netter Service und schneller Versand !
Sind per Telefon oft erreichbar und geben super nette Auskunften über Bestand, Preise, Lieferzeit,etc


----------



## Chani04 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Angelcenter Schroll aus Castrop Rauxel !
> 
> Super netter Service und schneller Versand !
> Sind per Telefon oft erreichbar und geben super nette Auskunften über Bestand, Preise, Lieferzeit,etc




Haben die auch einen Ebaynamen?


----------



## Margaux (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



Chani04 schrieb:


> Japp, Du kannst Dich auch selbst an ihn wenden. Er heist hier auch so.
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Germaine


 
@Germaine
Bist Du sicher?? Ich habe bei den Mitgliedern angel-treff aus Wismar gefunden, der Shop angler-treff ist aber aus Varel in Friesland??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## JoseyWales (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

*Erfahrungsbericht Ebay Verkäufer Ulli Dulli*
Wie ja die meissten Hamburger wissen hat vor kurzem die Elb Butt Saison begonnen. Ich selber hab immer nur die schönen Fotos und Berichte hier auf dem Board gesehen und nahm mir deshalb schon letztes Jahr vor in der nächsten Saison auch mal die Herbst/Winter Zeit zum aktiven angeln zu nutzen. Das ich da gar nicht erst mit meinen Karpfenruten ankommen brauch wurde mir nach Lektüre der entsprechenden Beiträge auf dem Board auch recht klar. Also musste eine neue Brandungsausrüstung her. Schwerpunkt: Gut und günstig. Für 5 mal im Jahr auf Elb Butt braucht man nun wirklich keine Spezi Rute.Da ich schon einiges gutes über Ulli-Dulli (auch hier in diesem Strang) gelesen hatte, entschloss ich mich es auch einmal mit Ihm zu versuchen.Hier meine Bestellung:

1 x Grund & Pilk Rolle Royal 8KL 0614-860  
17,99 EUR 
1 x Grund & Pilk Rolle Royal 8KL 0614-860  
17,99 EUR 
2 x TRAUMHAFTE BRANDUNGSRUTE HI-CARBON 3,90m 1615-391  insgesamt
69,98 EUR 
1 x FUTTEREIMER FÜR SITZKIEPE BANKSTICK /STATION 8155-530  
10,99 EUR 
3 x Bißmelder Bißanzeiger Swinger 8134-295  insgesamt
6,87 EUR 
3 x V-Rutenauflagen 8122-308  insgesamt
3,57 EUR 
3 x U-Rutenauflagen 8121-305  insgesamt
3,57 EUR 
3 x Becher Rutenhalter Becherhalter 5cm Gr.L 8125-501  insgesamt
7,47 EUR 

Ich fang mal bei den Rollen und dem Bestellablauf an. Die hatte ich noch ganz normal bei Ebay ersteigert.Da ich der einzige Bieter war, lag der Preis 2-3- Euros günstiger als zum Festpreis. l
Leider hatt ich ausversehen 2 verschiedene Grössen bestellt und ich wollte 2 gleich grosse. Also flugs eine Mail an Ulli gesendet mit der Frage ob er mir anstatt der einen kleineren die grössere senden kann. Dieses hat er dann ohne wenn und aber getan - und zwar ohne Aufpreis! Überhaupt war der Schriftverkehr mit Ulli sehr angenehm. Ausführlich hat er mich beraten und man merkte sofort das er sich für jeden einzelnen Kunden Zeit nimmt. Bemerkenswert wenn man bedenkt dass er kein kleiner Hökerer sondern Hersteller UND Vertreiber von Angelgeräten ist. Er tut zwar in seinen Auktionen immer so als ob er die Ware gerade günstig eingekauft hat aber es dürfte wie gesagt wohl eher so sein, dass er die selber herstellt. Nun ich denke das hat wohl was mit Ebay zu tun das er das nicht so öffentlich sagt.
Nun zu den Ruten.Diese kosten normalerweise so um die 50€ und waren gerade für 30% weniger zu haben.Solche Aktionen gibt es bei Ulli immer wieder. Einfach in seinem Web Shop auf die Sparte:Knaller Angebote gehen. Da hier der Preis stimmte fragte ich Ulli ob diese Ruten für mein Anliegen geeignet währen. Auch hier bekam ich eine ausführliche Antwort in der nichts beschönigt wurde. Da mein Karpfen Rod Pod auch als Hi-Pod verwendet werden kann brauchte ich noch ein par Endbecher die ich als Karpfen und AALangler natürlich nie angeschafft hatte. Ulli hatte zwar welche im Angebot aber leider nicht für dicke Ruten. Aber auch diese konnten mir auf Nachfrage geliefert werden. Und da auch hier Preis stimmte, bestellte ich gleich noch ein par andere Aufsätze mit.
Diesen Abschnitt fasse ich wie folgt zusammen: Ulli ist ein überaus netter "Bursche" bei dem Nachhaltigkeit Programm ist. Wer sich so um seine Kundschaft bemüht, sollte von Askari und co angeworben werden um dass (dort wirklich miese)Service Management zu leiten. Nun...das hat er sicher nicht nötig.

Nun zu der Ware:
Die Rollen sind von der Grösse her für meinen Elb Einsatz genau das richtige.Für lächerliche 17,99 gibt es neben der Metallspule auch noch eine Ersatzspule sowie 8 Kugellager und ein Stoffbeutel.Verpackt in einem robusten Karton. Die Rolle macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die etwas wackelige Kurbel welche nicht 100% fest sitzt. Mir war natürlich klar das ich bei unter 18 Euro keine 100 Euro Qualität bekommen kann. Allerdings hatte ich schon so manche 40€ Rolle in der Hand die mehr Kritikpunkte zu beanstanden hatte. Wie sich die Rollen im Einsatz schlagen kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen. Erster Eindruck Schulnotensystem Preis Leistung: 2

Die Ruten bestehen aus 3 Teilen und kommen in dreiteiliger Stoffhülle. Bemerkenswert sind auf dem ersten Blick die 2! anklappbaren ersten Ringe. Die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend und die Rute sieht wirklich schick aus.Natürlich kann man für den Preis keine IM-x Materialien erwarten aber für 35 € bekommt man in der Regel gerade mal Carbon Ruten und nicht wie in diesem Fall High Carbon Material. Die Rute ist schön leicht, der Rollenhalter sieht mehr als stabil und hochwertig aus.Ich wage zu behaupten das auch der Preis von normalerweise 49,95 absolut gerechtfertig ist. Ich kann keinen einzigen Kritikpunkt feststellen. Erster Eindruck Schulnotensystem Preis Leistung: 1

Zusätzlich hatte ich mir noch einen faltbaren Eimer für Banksticks bestellt und der ist echt der Hammer. das Teil werd ich mir wohl noch 2-3 mal bestellen. Zusammengefaltet ist der Eimer wirklich super flach und klein. Bestens geeignet für Futter, Fische waschen oder Hände säübern. Das Material ist sehr hochwertig und ich kann es kaum erwarten das Teil auszuprobieren. Ja so kann man sich auch über nebensächliches Zubehör freuen - Spiiiiiiitze! Erster Eindruck Schulnotensystem Preis Leistung: 1

Auch das Pod Zubehör ist absolut in Ordnung und hat nur ein par Euros gekostet - Klasse!

Jetzt zum Versand. ich hatte hier im Strang ja auch die Diskussion zum Thema Versand Abzocke verfolgt. Auch ich kenne das wenn der DVD Händler auf Ebay mal eben 1,50 pro DVD an Versandgebühr extra haben möchte - Absolute Abzocke und eigentlich sogar laut Ebay Regeln verboten (nur das sich niemand dran hält) Einige beschwerten sich darüber, dass auch Ulli pro  Artikel 1,50 extra Versandgebühr haben möchte. Dazu hat er mir sinngemäss folgendes erklärt: Erstens zählt das nur für grosse Artikel wie Rollen und Ruten. Kleinteile wie z.B. meine Pod Becher fallen nicht unter diese Regel. Steht auch in den Auktionen so. Des weiteren muss man bedenken, dass der Versand von Ruten Sperrgut ist und deshalb dementsprechend teurer.Ulli zahlt also drauf wenn er eine Rute versendet da seine Versandkosten recht gering sind. Da dieses für einige zu undurchsichtig ist will er allerdings demnächst eine Änderung vornehmen. Ich kann nur sagen das bei diesen geringen Preisen die Versandkosten mehr als fair sind. Die Ware kam bei mir übrigens absolut unbeschadet an - kein Wunder denn noch nie hab ich eine solche gewissenhafte Verpackung gesehen.Alle Kleinteile Extra Verpackt und eingeklebt.Selbiges mit den Rollenkartons. Da klapperte nichts im Paket hin und her.Dazu noch O-Ton Ulli:_Und wenn Du meine Rutenkartons siehst wirst Du es noch besser verstehen. Da kostet einer schon 2,-EUR. Aber seit 3 Jahren dafür auch keine einzige gebrochene Rute mehr beim transport und somit zufriedene Kunden  )_

So...nachdem ich so vollen Lobes für Ulli bin hoffe ich dass hier niemand denkt ich selber währe der Ulli ;-)
 Wie gut sich die Ware in der Praxis schlägt werde ich demnächst hier schreiben.

NS: Eine Klasse Idee ist auch, das unter den originellsten Ebay Bewertern Angel Material im Wert von 500€ verlost wird.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



alange schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit den Rollen die
> 
> ...



Astreiner Laden, sehr gute Preise zu einer guten Quali. Top Service und sehr schnell.

EDIT: habe mittlerweile ettliche Sachen von Ulli (Udo) und bin begeistert. Vom Rucksack mit Hocker zum Rod Pod alles erste Sahne. Bei Ruten und Rollen bin ich immer skeptisch die muß ich vorher in der Hand gehabt haben um was dazu zu sagen, daher kaufe ich keine Ruten oder Rollen im I-Net, außer mir hat hier jemand im AB eine entsprechende Empfehlung gegeben, dann muß ich mir aber über den user im klaren sien, dh seine Vorleiben kennen. Das sind aber nur einige wenige hier die uch kenne.


----------



## DESCHM (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Hallo,
mit folgenden Online-Händler bei EBay habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht:
Angelsport-Mohrenberg aus Hamburg
- problemloser Umtausch eines defekt versandten Rutenrucksacks von Balzer
- Verlängerung der Garantie für eine Rute, da die Herstellergarantie länger ist, als die gesetzliche Regelung
TheBigFish Angelshop (thebigfish_de), Angelsport Gerhards (spoky2000) & VF-Angelsport (angelsport-fachversandde)
- gute, problemlose & schnelle Abwicklung


----------



## prinz1 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

kann nur sagen: Ulli-Dulli  ,Neptunmasterdan

gute ware, schnelle lieferung , kontakt super !

kaufe definitiv wieder da ein !

gruß

der prinz


----------



## Mack (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Ich habe von Schlageter aus Paderborn auch nur Gutes zu berichten.
> schwedenklausi



Kann von Schlagter auch nur gutes berichten, 3x gekauft und Ware immer wie beschrieben, Quatität ist auch top:vik:
Gruß Mack


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Udo (Ulli) geht für die breite Masse voll in Ordnung. Der hat es wenigstens verstanden...


----------



## Svendererste (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Angeldomäne ist auch nicht schlecht super ware schnelle lieferung!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

Generell sauber #6 http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/


----------



## Pete (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Guter Ebayverkäufer???*

jau, hab ulli-dulli - als er noch ein kleiner krauter war - mal in seinem gemischten ladengeschäft besucht und erworbenes gerät selbst abgeholt...der passt in die welt und hat eben eine marktlücke zur rechten zeit entdeckt...


----------

